# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## kaatje1969

hallo ik ben n vrouw van 44 ik heb fibro en nu komen er steeds andere klachten bij , zou graag willen weten of dat normaal is en of meerdere mensen hier last van hebben .

----------


## kaatje1969

heb dus verkleuringen aan de voeten /tenen blauw kleuren , pijnlijke vingertoppen , maar nu ook af en toe maar komt nu wel vaker terug en duren ook langer het gevoel dat ik scheel kijk net of de ogen allebij n andere kant op kijken eerst duurde die aanvallen enkele minuten nu steeds iets langer heb dan wel wat druk bij neus en voorhoofd en krijg t gevoel dat je zo om kunt vallen . deze klachten zijn nu n aantal; maanden bezig 
moet wel zeggen sinds ik ben gestopt met de pil moest omdat ik vorig jaar borst kanker heb gehad zijn somige klachten minder maar met de ogen niet . oww ook vlug blauwe plekken vooral op de onderbenen maar ook op de armen soms .

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Kaatje, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat heb je ook al veel meegemaakt; fibro en dan ook borstkanker. Heb je nu geen borstkanker meer? Wat de pil al niet kan doen zeg, dat sommige klachten minder zijn nu je ermee gestopt bent. Wanneer je bovenin in het zoekvenster fibro intikt, krijg je via Google een overzicht van berichten die op dit forum staan. Op die manier kun je makkelijk andere mensen vinden die hetzelfde hebben. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

